# *SMR's Mud Mania @ Red Creek!*



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

heres the event on facebook: SMR's Mud Mania @ Red Creek 2013 | Facebook

for those of you who dont have facebook:
Southern Mud Riderz are hosting SMR's Mud Mania @ Red Creek Off-Road July 12 - 14, 2013. July 12 - Friday Night Meet in Greet on Vendor Row at 8:30 pm, July 13 - Mud Bog at 10:00 am, Crank It Up Contest at 1:00 pm, Poker Run 3:00 - 6:00 pm, Wedding at 7:00 pm, DJ & Light Show provided by Triple Threat Entertainment at 8:00 pm - until. There will be plenty of vendors and lots of great prizes. Plenty of cabins, camper and tent spots available to rent by contacting Red Creek Off-Road directly at (601) 985-5055, redcreekoffroad.com. Located at 1192 Vestry Rd., Perkinston, MS 39573. Vendors will be announced soon!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

bump. we are getting lots of vendors!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Might try to make this.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

the more the merrier


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

count me in Saturday!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Bump


----------

